#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Família WOM 5000 - Firmware v6.1

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.

Comunicamos o lançamento em nosso site do firmware versão 6.1 para a linha WOM 5000. Abaixo seguem melhorias e notas de atualização.

*Melhorias:*

» Melhoria no Site Survey do produto, onde não detecta espaço no SSID quando o espaço é o último caractere;
» Melhoria no ARP Broadcast das interfaces;
» Melhoria no Menu "Sinal" em modo AP, onde mostrava sinal mesmo sem clientes conectados;
» Melhoria no protocolo de descoberta do produto na rede, onde o Discovery da UBNT não encontrava o produto;
» Melhoria no Site Survey, onde os rádios (clientes) não voltam a conectar após realizar Site Survey no WOM 5000 (modo AP);
» Melhoria no modo Cliente (wireless) do produto, onde ao acessar remotamente o rádio cliente, realizar o Site Survey e clicar em conectar, a conexão era perdida e o produto não voltava a conectar;
» Melhoria no HTTPS, onde o produto não permitia acesso a página de configurações quando acessado por HTTPS;
» Melhoria de compatibilidade com Firefox, onde não mostrava resultado do Site Survey quando conectado remotamente e utilizando Mozilla Firefox;
» Melhoria no resultado do Site Survey na página web do produto, mostrando primeiramente o cache**;
» Melhoria onde não validava campo de IP ao adicionar regra no Firewall. Ajustada para aceitar 0.0.0.0/0;
» Melhoria em conexão em N quando existem equipamentos com Ipoll ou Airmax operando no mesmo canal;
» Melhoria no modo AP, onde quando modulação está fixa, todos os equipamentos SISOs aparecem na interface com a modulação de MIMO;
» Melhoria na validação de campo, onde ao inserir "aspas" em qualquer campo, era removida a informação a direita das aspas;
» Melhoria no campo sinal, onde não mostra sinal acima de -90 na interface;
» Suporte básico ao IPv6*;
» Melhoria no salvar configurações na aba Wireless, onde agora quando alterado o ACK ou potência, o produto não irá aplicar ao clicar em salvar, somente quando aplicado as configurações.


*Notas:*

» Afim de deixarmos o equipamento com suas políticas de firewall da forma padrão, como também para não causar dificuldades ao usuário ao utilizá-lo, foi retirado algumas opções do firewall nas quais estavam obsoletas;
» * A versão para equipamentos SiSo não possuem Módulo AP devido ao acréscimo da função básica do IPV6. Caso queira a função AP com IPV6 nos equipamentos SISO, utilize o outro firmware que encontrasse no site da Intelbras, porém, a mesma não terá o módulo Cliente.
» ** No Site Survey foi implementado o cache dos equipamentos encontrados no momento da inicialização, onde quando clicar na aba “Site Survey” ele irá primeiramente mostrar o cache, e caso queira a informação atualizada, devesse clicar no botão atualizar, que irá varrer todo o meio. Neste processo irá levar mais tempo para atualizar a lista de bases encontradas, como também pode cair a conexão e as vezes trocar o IP do equipamento caso o servidor PPPoE não mantenha o IP do cliente após sua desconexão;


Seguem links para download do arquivo para atualização.


WOM 5000 v6.1
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...m5000_v6.1.zip


WOM 5000 v6.1_AP
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...00_v6.1_ap.rar


WOM 5000i v6.1
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...5000i_v6.1.zip


WOM 5000i v6.1_AP
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...0i_v6.1_ap.rar


WOM 5000 MiMo v6.1
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...0mimo_v6.1.zip

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Muito bom @*Suporte Intelbras*, Vou testar. Gostaria de saber se a intelbras não poderia fazer um aplicativo para atualizarmos todas CPEs de uma vez só.... Numa rede grande é complicado ficar acessando CPE por CPE pra atualizar.

Obrigado

----------


## Zarttron

Realmente é complicado demais quando necessitamos atualizar uma grande quantidade de CPE. Muito bom seria se existisse alguma ferramenta que atualiza-se em massa.

----------


## wondernetwork

brigaduuu.....

----------


## leosmendes

atualizei uma unidade para teste para ver se a função de detecção pelo programa da ubnt funcionava e continua sem funcionar. estou usando o ubiquiti discovery 2.4.1

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> atualizei uma unidade para teste para ver se a função de detecção pelo programa da ubnt funcionava e continua sem funcionar. estou usando o ubiquiti discovery 2.4.1


Bom dia leosmendes.

Testamos agora novamente a compatibilidade com o softwate Discovery da UBNT e o WOM 5000 na versão de firmware 6.1 e funcionou como deveria. Por favor, nos informe mais detalhes de como realizou o teste para que possamos lhe ajudar.




Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* fiz atualização, porém ainda continua com alguns clientes desconectando do AP.

Log do AP: http://prntscr.com/dlel63
Log da CPE: http://prntscr.com/dlell3
Sinal dos clientes nesse AP: http://prntscr.com/dlemqv
Sinal do cliente que está desconectando: http://prntscr.com/dlen2c

Obrigado

----------


## leosmendes

> Bom dia leosmendes.
> 
> Testamos agora novamente a compatibilidade com o softwate Discovery da UBNT e o WOM 5000 na versão de firmware 6.1 e funcionou como deveria. Por favor, nos informe mais detalhes de como realizou o teste para que possamos lhe ajudar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


perdão fiz o teste em um equipamento que não esta na mesma rede (roteado) e por isto ele não apareceu

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* fiz atualização, porém ainda continua com alguns clientes desconectando do AP.
> 
> Log do AP: http://prntscr.com/dlel63
> Log da CPE: http://prntscr.com/dlell3
> Sinal dos clientes nesse AP: http://prntscr.com/dlemqv
> Sinal do cliente que está desconectando: http://prntscr.com/dlen2c
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.

Você pode por favor nos enviar os arquivos de análise do sistema deste APC e o backup das configurações desse WOM 5000 para que possamos investigar o motivo destas quedas?

_Enviamos via mensagem privada os contatos para envio dos arquivos._

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Enviado. Obrigado




> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha.
> 
> Você pode por favor nos enviar os arquivos de análise do sistema deste APC e o backup das configurações desse WOM 5000 para que possamos investigar o motivo destas quedas?
> 
> _Enviamos via mensagem privada os contatos para envio dos arquivos._
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Seu problema não seria no AP, pois não vi um equipamento ligado por mais de um dia.



> @*Suporte Intelbras* fiz atualização, porém ainda continua com alguns clientes desconectando do AP.
> 
> Log do AP: http://prntscr.com/dlel63
> Log da CPE: http://prntscr.com/dlell3
> Sinal dos clientes nesse AP: http://prntscr.com/dlemqv
> Sinal do cliente que está desconectando: http://prntscr.com/dlen2c
> 
> Obrigado

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Não. O problema acontece em outros aparelhos tbm. Em alguns clientes. Esse dá foto foi reiniciado nesse dia.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## RadNet

Boa noite Galera...

E ai, o uso do TDMA na rede de vocês estabilizou ?

Posso voltar a usar rsrsrs..

Aguardo resposta...

Deus nós abençoe !

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa noite Galera...
> 
> E ai, o uso do TDMA na rede de vocês estabilizou ?
> 
> Posso voltar a usar rsrsrs..
> 
> Aguardo resposta...
> 
> Deus nós abençoe !


Amigão eu tenho usado sem problemas. Oque ainda me incomoda é o sistema que tem nela que quando é detectado alguma falha na comunicação com AP ela desconecta e reconecta novamente. (Mesmo o sinal estando bom isso ocorre algumas vezes com alguns clientes. Porém é rápido até.

Tirando isso funciona muito bem. Apesar de ter esse sistema tenho uma antena em um determinado cliente que perde conexão com PPPoE mais fica conectado no ap, reiniciei o AP e voltou.... Ele me ligou hoje domingo e acredito que é mesma coisa. Amanhã vamos levantar a antena, resetar a mesma e conectar em outra setorial para ver.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## cristianojpr

> Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.
> 
> Comunicamos o lançamento em nosso site do firmware versão 6.1 para a linha WOM 5000. Abaixo seguem melhorias e notas de atualização.
> 
> *Melhorias:*
> 
> » Melhoria no Site Survey do produto, onde não detecta espaço no SSID quando o espaço é o último caractere;
> » Melhoria no ARP Broadcast das interfaces;
> » Melhoria no Menu "Sinal" em modo AP, onde mostrava sinal mesmo sem clientes conectados;
> ...


Estou em duvidas sobre o Firmware, qual a diferença de atualizar com o firmware 6.1_AP ou só 6.1? de acordo a configuração é o Firmware? e se eu estiver usando como estação e atualizar com o 6.1_AP, o que acontece? No aguardo para realizar as atualizações.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou em duvidas sobre o Firmware, qual a diferença de atualizar com o firmware 6.1_AP ou só 6.1? de acordo a configuração é o Firmware? e se eu estiver usando como estação e atualizar com o 6.1_AP, o que acontece? No aguardo para realizar as atualizações.


Bom dia cristianojpr.

O firmware v6.1_AP possui somente o módulo access point do WOM 5000, isso em virtude da necessidade de adição do protocolo IPv6. Não recomendamos atualizar os WOM 5000 que estão em modo cliente para esta versão pois após a atualização não será possível configurá-lo como cliente.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

